

The Birdy helps you track your spending (my new weekend project) - coreymaass
http://thebirdy.com

======
train_robber
Surprised that I cannot change the currency from $. Or am I missing some
setting?

~~~
coreymaass
Sorry about that. Enter in the currency you want, and that's what will
display. I'm working on a way to edit your purchases now.

